# Why does my family suck?



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe it's me that sucks.  But, I don't think so.  

My brothers and sister think that they are above judgement and tend to dish it out.  I don't talk to any of them for that reason.  

Who needs that kind of drama?  

I have better friends than family.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Sadly, Catherine, this happens in a lot of families. I'm sorry it's part of your life. 

My only advice is to cherish and nurture the good friendships you do have, many times they are more comfortable than forced family relationships.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> Maybe it's me that sucks. But, I don't think so.
> 
> My brothers and sister think that they are above judgement and tend to dish it out. I don't talk to any of them for that reason.
> 
> ...


Just live your life to the fullest and let what the judgy ones say go in one ear and out the other because they probably don't know crap from shinola anyway.
I think we may be related I have a few relatives like that. And they really know nothing about me.

Enjoy your friends.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah.. and here I thought I was the only one!
It took me years to come to terms with my family and how I am treated... I have a sister that I haven't spoken to in over 10 yrs and I have no desire to rekindle that relationship.. most recently it was my Dad's 70th so we had to talk to make arrangements and pay for the party and she tried to be nice but its fake, she has herself on this pedestal that is so high and she looks down on everyone, no one is good enough for her and I don't play that game and got tired of her drama and putting me down.  My parents hold her in high esteem and think she walks on water although they are not involved in her life or her childrens lives, they have never taken her kids for a day or went to one of their games or did the things grandparents should do..... my parents wouldn't know if I was alive or dead and that is not a joke, its the truth.

I have wonderful inlaws who are loving and have treated me like a daughter from the beginning and my sister in laws are wonderful people whom I think of like sisters and I have excellent Aunt and Uncle and a Cousin who we are like sisters. 

It happens but it really sucks when its your family and you see "normal" families around you, so yes cheerish the good people in your life, life is too short to spend it worrying about being the person people want you to be so be yourself and never beat yourself up over this, it happens and I have no logical reason to explain why it happened in our family but it did.....

All my best
Carrie


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> Maybe it's me that sucks. But, I don't think so.
> 
> My brothers and sister think that they are above judgement and tend to dish it out. I don't talk to any of them for that reason.
> 
> ...


Little lesson on family dynamics. If you see the "perfect" family know that they may be pretending for others sake. You never know what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Family are like that. The trick is to realise that they aren't necessarily correct if they judge you and try to not get sucked into the cycle of self- doubt and frustration.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow.  My boyfriend gave me a diamond ring yesterday.  He didn't get on one knee or even ask me to marry him.  He told me I can wear it on whatever finger I want.  Neither one of us has ever been married and we're a little iffy. lol

His mom is the BEST!  She loves me like my mom never did and they both have the same name.  
(I think that's hysterically funny


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have NO family.  Yeah, cousins, but they're not physically or otherwise close.  I do have Burke, my dog.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

CatherineM said:



> Wow. My boyfriend gave me a diamond ring yesterday. He didn't get on one knee or even ask me to marry him. He told me I can wear it on whatever finger I want. Neither one of us has ever been married and we're a little iffy. lol
> 
> His mom is the BEST! She loves me like my mom never did and they both have the same name.
> (I think that's hysterically funny


I just couldn't help it...

Catherine's eyes widened as she stared at the glittering diamond ring. The gem sparkled in its small silvery box as it glistened under the rooms light. Catherine slapped a hand across her mouth and raised her eyes at Adam. "Oh Adam..." she whispered, lost for further words.

Adam shrugged. "Just wear it on whatever finger you want. I'm not fussed," he said with red face.

Anyway.

Sometimes family can be judgemental. But keeping at least good relations is a great thing, but if they cause issues all the time, keep cool with them from a distance.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

RockyGrede said:


> I just couldn't help it...
> 
> Catherine's eyes widened as she stared at the glittering diamond ring. The gem sparkled in its small silvery box as it glistened under the rooms light. Catherine slapped a hand across her mouth and raised her eyes at Adam. "Oh Adam..." she whispered, lost for further words.
> 
> ...


You are not far off from the truth!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> You are not far off from the truth!


My sweetie is a country boy. I love him for that. I still can't even believe that he bought a ring.


----------

